# Acer keyboard Model KU-0355 keys at top



## Eaglesfan (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to know how to set the hot keys at the top of the keyboard. There is round one that has a Z on it that wakes the PC up. The next one is to sign on to the internet but it only works under my session and I would like to set it up to work on my husbands session. 

If I could find instructions for the keyboard I could find out what the rest of the keys work on as well.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you have the pC model 
you should be able to get a manual form here
http://global.acer.com/support/download.htm
and that should help set up the hot keys


----------

